# The Coach House



## Rubex (Mar 26, 2017)

I visited here with jsp77 a couple of weeks ago. This old building stands behind a lovely set of iron gates, is set in the grounds of a large estate and hides in the trees just off the main track. It’s clear this place has been left for quite some time as it has fallen into a state of disrepair; the roof is completely collapsed in places and nature is taking over. On the way out we came across a very unusual statue of 3 boys - I’ve never seen anything quite like it before. I loved everything about this place - from its location to its design 







































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## krela (Mar 26, 2017)

What a beauty, thanks Rubex.


----------



## smiler (Mar 26, 2017)

A bit good that Rubex, I hope you didn't pick up any splinters, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 26, 2017)

You have come away with some lovely shots there Rubex was a good day.


----------



## Gromr (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow this is marvelous, what a beautiful place!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 26, 2017)

Lovely looking place that guys, very historical, another one that should be saved!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes I agree what an unusual statue!!! Is it a cherub being bitten by a lizard??? Am i trippin!!! Its abit crazy wotevers goin on lol

Love the building and your close ups of the metalwork


----------



## Luise (Mar 27, 2017)

Loved this


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2017)

Fantastic place and fantastic set Rubex.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2017)

Cheers everyone


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 10, 2017)

excellent set of photos Rubex 
A nice place, can't believe its gone to rack and ruin
I've visited as well; But will hold fire putting my photos up for the minute


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovely building! Amazing shots!


----------

